# Active TPMS installation problems..



## kronox (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello everybody,

some weeks ago i've been reading some post about active TPMS, so i decided to make this retrofit.
i follow this post from adizine.com:

https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/824425-Direct-TPMS-Installation-Guide

the installation was easy... but when i connect and coding everything... it doesn't work. I don't know why... 
I have a TT s-line tdi MY16
I update some picture about installation:









I installed the antenna TPMS near to the battery.









TPMS antenna ref: 8S0 907 273, i bought it on ebay









About wire conector i check the pins:

Pin 1 = Orange-Brown 
Pin 2 = Green, positive (+)
Pin 3 = Orange-Grey
Pin 4 = Brown, negative (-)

Can somebody check if the wire is correct? i think is strange than positive wire is color green..









TPMS sensor for tires, ref: 5Q0 907 275B

i have to install it in the tires, how i can check that the sensors works? it is necessary to pair them with the antenna? 
the date of the sensors is 19.06.19

I connect all wires follow the TPMS retrofit post: positive, negative, Can high and Can low.









In my case the black conector has the same color wires than the TPMS antenna wire (orange-grey and orange-brown)

After that i coding with OBD11:

--> Module 3 (Brakes-ABS):
Byte 12= bite 6 and 7 disable
Byte 23= bite 0 and 1 enable

--> Active module 65 (Tire pressure) from Can Gateway list (19)

--> Module 17 (Dashboard):
Byte 3= bite 7 enable
Byte 4= bite 0 disable
Byte 11= bite 11 enable

--> Module 5F (Information control unit):
Adaptation: Car_function_list_BAP_Gen2
tire_pressure_system_0x07, Active
tire_pressure_system_0x07_msg_bus, Databus extended

Adaptation: Car_function_adaptations_Gen2
menu_display_rdk, Active
menu_display_rdk_standstill, Not active
menu_display_rdk_over_thershold_high, Active

I think i don't forget any step.. i reset MMI unit and the car show some faults..

I have a permanent error light from ABS:

In the car menu, i only can see the TPMS blank in "sport indications" but i can't see it in "service & cheks" it says that this function is not available.

I check the antenna and when i disconect it from wire, the car show TPMS fault, so i think the antenna works i think is a coding problem...









What do you think can be the problem? i read some post about TPMS issues and i don't detected the same problem.

Sorry for the long post... i hope somebody can help me 

Thank you!


----------



## kronox (Mar 30, 2019)

I check from this post:
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1373521&start=15

some diference from can bus connection:
i connect orange-grey to orange-grey to Pin 5
and orange-brown to orange brown to Pin 6



> TPMS controller pinout:
> 
> Pin1 Extended CAN Bus Low (connect to Pin 7 of the Gateway)
> Pin2 +12V (connect to the FUSE Panel C, Fuse 7)
> ...


----------



## kronox (Mar 30, 2019)

More info about this problem, when i scan with OBD11, i detected 4 faults:

19 Gateway
Codigos de error: 
U012700 - Lost Communication With Tire Pressure Monitor Module
Passive

5F Information Control Unit
Codigos de error: 
U111100 - Function limitation due to missing message
Passive
U111100 - Function limitation due to missing message
Passive

65 Tire Pressure Monitoring
Codigos de error: 
B200500 - Data record invalid
Active

So i understand that the problem is that i can't quit passive TPMS system, and i have both system works simultaneously.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

kronox said:


> TPMS sensor for tires, ref: 5Q0 907 275B i have to install it in the tires, how i can check that the sensors works? it is necessary to pair them with the antenna?


I wondered how the car knew which sensor was in which tyre and assumed they needed to be paired with the antenna. But reading further that's why the antenna is in the far corner of the car. Right rear sensor is close, then left rear, then right front then left front. It uses distance to decide which sensor is where. Surprised at this because I assumed data would come from the sensor to the antenna but to know distance it needs to be two way comms.

I read elsewhere that there are two types of sensor, both 433MHz, but only one works. But your's are the same part no.

Lots of useful info here https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... tion-Guide


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I guess you already know that the antenna must be coded for functioning properly (if bought new from Audi, it is not coded)



kronox said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> some weeks ago i've been reading some post about active TPMS, so i decided to make this retrofit.
> i follow this post from adizine.com:
> ...


----------



## kronox (Mar 30, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> I guess you already know that the antenna must be coded for functioning properly (if bought new from Audi, it is not coded)


Ok, i supose that the antenna is coded by the seller. 
I bought this antenna from ebay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-AUDI-R...462097?hash=item467ccc1c51:g:hwIAAOSwncla~Vjd

So do you know how i can code the antenna TPMS?

But is strange because i coding to disable passive tpms, and the issues i detected with OBD11 said that there is a communication problem with passive system..


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

better to confirm with the seller if the antenna is already coded or not, also because the link says "brand new", and as I said, I knew that new antennas (I mean, not coming from an actual vehicle) were not coded (as for back-up cameras), unless specifically coded by sellers before shipping.... 
to code new antennas, ODIS is necessary, VCDS unable to coding....
apart this, as far as I know (but I could be wrong), shifting to active TPMS does not require any deactivation of passive one (again, not proved by myself... I have active TPMS retro-fit in stand-by until next tire change)


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

OK, I'm about to do this mod on my own car this week and have picked up some info whilst researching it from threads on this forum and others.

Brand new units seem to need parameterising (initialising) as they come in a 'virgin' state from the manufacturers, some eBay sellers or Audi themselves. This parameterisation can't be done with VCDS, OBDEleven or Carista, you'll likely need someone with the VCP (Vag Can Pro) coding tool to do it for you. This is a separate activity from the module coding you've already done.

Also, it seems that if you have had passive TPMS on your car you will need to disable it, as the active and passive systems interfere with each other.

I'll know more at the end of the week when I've (hopefully!) got it working.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

kronox said:


> ... After that i coding with OBD11:
> 
> --> Module 3 (Brakes-ABS):
> Byte 12= bite 6 and 7 disable
> Byte 23= bite 0 and 1 enable


To be clear, is this part "Byte 23= bite 0 and 1 *enable*" a typo?
It should be "*disable*", if you tried to do what you've said above, I don't think any of your ABS changes will have been accepted.

If this is the case, it could account for the passive TPMS DTCs your seeing as this is part of the deactivation of the passive system.

I've found that when I've made changes to bits in a byte in the ABS module, it requires a corresponding changes to bits in another byte as some sort of cross check or else the coding will be rejected. The changes need to be saved at the same time to pass validation, so they can't be saved independently.

So the bits in byte 23 should be in reverse order to byte 12.
For example,
Before:
Byte 12 = 11000011
Byte 23 = 11000011

After:
Byte 12 = 00000011
Byte 23 = 11000000

I've done all the coding on my car and loaded the parameterisations onto the TPMS module using VCP (VAG CAN Pro) and I am NOT now getting any more DTCs like the one below:


kronox said:


> 65 Tire Pressure Monitoring
> Codigos de error:
> B200500 - Data record invalid


I successfully loaded 2 TPMS modules, 1 new one for me and 1 (supposedly) "used" one for another forum member. They were bought from different sellers on eBay but even the one being sold as "used" did NOT have any parameters loaded on it when it was delivered.

I can't finally live test all this yet as I'm waiting to get the wheel sensors installed (hopefully soon) but I'll post an update when it's all been completed.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Wheel sensors fitted, the TPMS related DTCs in modules 65 and 19 automatically cleared themselves, all tested and working correctly


----------



## kronox (Mar 30, 2019)

Jannerman said:


> Wheel sensors fitted, the TPMS related DTCs in modules 65 and 19 automatically cleared themselves, all tested and working correctly


Good new!

i check my coding on module 3 (brakes - ABS):
MY 16 TDI

Before:
Byte 12 = 01000011
Byte 23 = 11000010

After:
Byte 12 = 01000000
Byte 23 = 00000010


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Jannerman said:


> kronox said:
> 
> 
> > ... After that i coding with OBD11:
> ...


Which VCP do you use to parameterising TPMS module? There are so many of them at VCP web site.

Can ODIS be used to do the job?

Thanks
Moko


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Mokorx said:


> [
> Which VCP do you use to parameterising TPMS module? There are so many of them at VCP web site.
> Can ODIS be used to do the job?
> 
> ...


Hi Moko, I bought this one but it's very expensive!

Sorry, I don't know what ODIS can or can't do.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not properly cheap :lol: 
better to buy an already parametrized antenna, next time... :roll:


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Unfortunately, many of the TPMS modules advertised on eBay as being parametrised aren't actually configured. Mine and three others I know of weren't, luckily I had VCP and was able to sort it for them for just the cost of postage.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Jannerman said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Jannerman said:


> Unfortunately, many of the TPMS modules advertised on eBay as being parametrised aren't actually configured. Mine and three others I know of weren't, luckily I had VCP and was able to sort it for them for just the cost of postage.


Jannerman

When you do parametize with VCP for TT MK3, does a TT MK3 zdc parametize file available or need to use other Audi model?

Thanks


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

The file I used was something like tt_8s (the model designation fo a Mk3 tt)


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Jannerman said:


> The file I used was something like tt_8s (the model designation fo a Mk3 tt)


Thank you. I will try tt_8S0907273.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you to Jannerman and all that help me resolve the issue.

1. No parametize is fixed with VCP using 8sxxxxx EU version tp parametized. Coding was easy.
2. The TPMS antenna needs to be at the lowest point just behind the battery. I started of with the same height as top of battery; the TPMS position could not be determine.

Cheers


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

good!
can you tell me where did you route the antenna wiring from the boot, to the bottom of the plastic trim near the seat?
I mean this point


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I took my rear seat up and it runs from the centre from the boot accross to the passenger side trim as youve pictured

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, many thanks


----------



## kronox (Mar 30, 2019)

kronox said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> some weeks ago i've been reading some post about active TPMS, so i decided to make this retrofit.
> i follow this post from adizine.com:
> ...


SOLVED

to fix this fault i had to update firmware to last version 1339 and then i had to flash a icon package, and now i can see TT picture with pressure and temperatura indications.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

good to know! which versione you had, before going to 1339?



kronox said:


> kronox said:
> 
> 
> > Can somebody check if the wire is correct? i think is strange than positive wire is color green..


finally, the green wire being positive, was correct?


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

In the case that the wheels position is not correct with auto learn, Can we input the sensor ID and wheel position of that ID manually to all sensors?


----------



## Dannyboy123 (Dec 2, 2020)

Out of interest when you say parametrised, does it need to be parametrised for the model of car or parametrised to the wheel sensors? I'm thinking of doing this mod myself and buying a kit of aliexpress...they say it is parametrised but I'm sceptical.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

To the car . I bought one which was a virgin module which jannerman very kindly added the parameters. I have a spare kit for sale on ebay . Ive sent you a pm

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Mokorx said:


> In the case that the wheels position is not correct with auto learn, Can we input the sensor ID and wheel position of that ID manually to all sensors?


I don't see anywhere to enter sensor ID for a particular wheel. OEM aerial position is at the back left of the car (UK car). Many retrofitters are puttng the aerial in the space behind the battery (back right of the car). I'm guessing the parameterisation tells it which wheels are the nearest.

As an aside I had to replace a sensor due to wheel damage. I drove the car to the tyre fitters with the new sensor in the centre console cup holder. TPMS measured the cup holder as 0psi and 20degC but allocated the data to front left and gave the rear left the data from the front left wheel. So the auto learn is cleverer than we give it credit for but not infallible when you do something odd.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

is fitting the tpms into wheel an easy process?


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Took mine to the local tyre fitting shop, done in no time, cost me £30


----------



## BrandonS (Aug 11, 2020)

This might have to be on my list for the summer tires when they go on. Thanks for information.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks, but do sensors have an adhesive film, or how they attach to the rim? (need to understand if I can do that by myself)



Jannerman said:


> Took mine to the local tyre fitting shop, done in no time, cost me £30


----------



## BrandonS (Aug 11, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> thanks, but do sensors have an adhesive film, or how they attach to the rim? (need to understand if I can do that by myself)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at the picture, they are integrated with the valve stems


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

The tyre needs part removal to fit from the inside of the rim then re balance due to different valve stem weights

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> thanks, but do sensors have an adhesive film, or how they attach to the rim? (need to understand if I can do that by myself)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is not attached to the rim. It is bolted down to the valve stem hole. See the sensor part break down.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

many thanks for clarification, definitively a job to be done at next tire change


----------



## daOEKL (10 mo ago)

Hello guys,

some months ago I retrofitted a direct TPMS to my 8S(FV).
Everything worked well.
When I changed to winter-wheels I had an error and deleted every error via vcds.
(Clever as I am I did not save the errors)
After some kilometers with new sensors (from different supplier) they were also recognized correctly .
Pressures and temperatures where shown correctly and I was happy.

After some more kilometers I got an error saying something like "Change of wheels recognized, please check and safe new values".

After that the system mistook the wheels.
The pressure from left-behind wheels is shown as value from front left as my picture should show:












Sometimes the message comes again and the order is correct againg until everything repeats..
Module is placed next to battery as shown in the installation guide I followed.
Does anybody have an idea what the reason could be or knows this problem?


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Not 100% but I believe the orientation of the sensor can make a difference to the order that the TPMS sensors are picked up, which may change the positions of them.

That said, it seems weird that it changed between different sets of wheels - it could be that you have a faulty sensor (partially degraded rather than completely failed) which is altering the timings of the "replies" it sends to the sensor in the boot.

These are just guesses though.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I agree, the antenna "understands" the sensors location based on the distance from them, so if values/sensors were displayed correctly before tires change (and the antenna position has not changed), the problem should be caused by the sensors, and not by the antenna


----------



## daOEKL (10 mo ago)

Thanks for your replies!
The position of the antenne has not changed: It is fixed quite well next to the battery.
In case of a defective sensor I would not have expected correct values of temperature and pressure.
The earliest I can check this is in a few month when the other wheels have to get remounted.
So here I am quite insecure: 
Maybe the first sensors were a bit more tolerant in "something I don't understand right now" but the new sensors are not ?!?

The position of the antenna might be a clue!








The original position to be mounted is behind/above the left rear wheel but I placed it more on the right side nearest to the rear-right wheel.
I will try out another position.


My GND-signal for the antenna-module is directly connected at the battery- main-connector.
Might this be a problem?
Could it be better to use another connection point?

Another question:
As far as I know the car gets the position of the sensors itself and no programming of the sensors is needed.
It works by low-range antennas: 
Above each wheel is an antenna mounted.
The Car knows the position of the antenna and asks one after another "hello which sensor is beneath me".
This way the car knows the position of each sensor.
Is this all in all correct?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

> Above each wheel is an antenna mounted.


I don't think that's right. Why would Audi install the aerial above each wheel for cars without TPMS when they dont install the min TPMS aerial? I think there is one aerial which knows which sensor is which by how far away it is. As standard sensor is under the right rear bumper as your drawing. So right rear wheel is 0.5m away, left rear wheel is 2m away, right front 3m away and left front 4m away.

I have some info that this is correct. I smashed a wheel about 18 months ago. I put a spacesaver spare on left rear with no sensor. I bought a new wheel and a new sensor. Without touching the car or repropgramming anything I left the broken wheel and it's old sensor at home, put the new wheel in the boot and the new sensor in the centre console cup holder for the trip to the tyre shop. Halfway there the TPMS said left front was 20degC and 0 bar obviously reading the brand new sensor in the cup holder. The other three tyres on the TPMS read right but in the wrong locations. For the journey home the system read all four tyre pressures correctly in the right locations, one with the new sensor.

Incidentally if I'm right and you put the sensor by the battery (by the left rear bumper) then logic suggests the TPMS will show left and right data reversed as it will see left rear wheel as nearest. I can imagine people who have retrofitted TPMS driving round for years without noticing this as both rears and both fronts are at the same pressure. They will only notice if they have a puncture and TPMS says right side when it's actually left side. But I have no confirmation of this. I'd be interested in confirmation either way. Not going to move my sensor but just generally interested.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

If you continue to have incorrect sensor location via auto learn, the sensor location can be set manually via VCDs, OBD11, or ODIS E.


----------



## daOEKL (10 mo ago)

chelspeed said:


> I don't think that's right.


That is an interesting info and would give an explanation to some things I couldn't understand so far.




chelspeed said:


> Why would Audi install the aerial above each wheel for cars without TPMS when they dont install the min TPMS aerial?


I had the same thought but did not completely exclude it.
Wouldn't be the first time that something in a car is built in even though the function/feature wasn't sold.
Presumably because it was cheaper to keep the step in the building process.. or so.. ?
Anyway I guess you are correct and it is only the distance to the sensor or rather the time to signal-response that defines the position.




chelspeed said:


> Incidentally if I'm right and you put the sensor by the battery (by the left rear bumper) then logic suggests the TPMS will show left and right data reversed as it will see left rear wheel as nearest. I can imagine people who have retrofitted TPMS driving round for years without noticing this as both rears and both fronts are at the same pressure. They will only notice if they have a puncture and TPMS says right side when it's actually left side. But I have no confirmation of this. I'd be interested in confirmation either way. Not going to move my sensor but just generally interested.


I had exactly the same thought!
I will check this as soon as I got time by using unique pressures in each tire.
But i am 90% sure that left and right side are reversed exactly as you described it.
(This mirroring wouldn't be possible if there were this 4 low-range antennas. )




Mokorx said:


> If you continue to have incorrect sensor location via auto learn, the sensor location can be set manually via VCDs, OBD11, or ODIS E.


Nice to know. I do have access to a VCDS Dongle and have a look at the TPMS module.
Is it easy to find the settings for manual id?
And won't the car try to overwrite the manually set ids via auto-learn process?

So I will first try another placement of the TPMS antenna/module.
If the incorrect order remains I would then switch to setting the ids manually via VCDS.

Is there an easy way to delete the currently learned sensors positons? This would be helpful to try out different antenna/module positons.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

daOEKL said:


> That is an interesting info and would give an explanation to some things I couldn't understand so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To write sensor id/position go to unit 65 Adaptation "wrire sensor identification number" one by one.

To delete learn id position go to unit 65 Basic setting

Cheers


----------



## daOEKL (10 mo ago)

daOEKL said:


> [...]
> I had exactly the same thought!
> I will check this as soon as I got time by using unique pressures in each tire.
> But i am 90% sure that left and right side are reversed exactly as you described it.
> (This mirroring wouldn't be possible if there were this 4 low-range antennas. )


So short update:
I made sure which sensor belongs to which wheel by releasing air-pressure.
Contrary to my/our expectation the right side was completely correct.
On the left side front and rear were mistaken.

I put the antenna a bit more to the back and rotatet it by 90 degrees.
Since then the wheels are all taken correctly. I will observe this the next 50 kilometers.
Not sure if this is just a coincidence since this happened from time to time in the past too.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

good!
however I don't think that the sensor position reading could change, with the antenna position still unchanged


----------



## daOEKL (10 mo ago)

daOEKL said:


> [..]
> Since then the wheels are all taken correctly. I will observe this the next 50 kilometers.
> Not sure if this is just a coincidence since this happened from time to time in the past too.


As I somehow expected yesterday I had the error message again and switched order of left site.
😒

I do not really understand how the module is capable of understanding where it is positioned and the sensors on the right site are correct, even though the modul is not at the dedicated position.
Or in other words: Why the sites are NOT flipped.


For my fault I have got two more Ideas:
1.)The radio-signals of the TPMS-module are forwarded (interference) by some other lines in the module.
2) I got a faulty sensor that delays the signal-response (as Gnasher suspected in post #39).

I will give it one more try and use another place to connect to GND and will not directly use the battery pole.
After that I will fix it via VCDS and manualy set the ids.
(I don't like this because on every change of wheels I will have to use VCDS)


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

chelspeed said:


> Incidentally if I'm right and you put the sensor by the battery (by the left rear bumper) then logic suggests the TPMS will show left and right data reversed as it will see left rear wheel as nearest. I can imagine people who have retrofitted TPMS driving round for years without noticing this as both rears and both fronts are at the same pressure. They will only notice if they have a puncture and TPMS says right side when it's actually left side. But I have no confirmation of this. I'd be interested in confirmation either way. Not going to move my sensor but just generally interested.


Yep, I fitted the module by the battery inside the boot and let it auto learn the relative wheel positions ... I too would've expected the left and right sides to have been transposed but I tested them when I initially fitted the system and they aren't, I have no idea how it could possibly know though! I've since had a couple of couple of punctures in the rear tyres and it's correctly identified the affected wheel.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

OK thanls for letting us know. Confused now on how it knows. Will google some more.

I guess if you're parked next to another car in a queue then one of the other car's wheel could be closer to the aerial than your front right wheel and it never seems to get confused by that.


----------



## daOEKL (10 mo ago)

chelspeed said:


> OK thanls for letting us know. Confused now on how it knows. Will google some more.
> 
> [..]


Any progress on that?


----------



## daOEKL (10 mo ago)

daOEKL said:


> As I somehow expected yesterday I had the error message again and switched order of left site.
> 😒


few kilometers later it switched back to correct posistion.
Seems as if the position and the orientation of the antenna/module seem to be important and sensible parameters.

Happy cleaning everyone. (thanks sahara)


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

daOEKL said:


> Any progress on that?


Nope. Can only find the most superficial discussions. Apparently with Ford's system you need a programming box which you walk round the car with and put it close to each wheel in turn so it can learn which sensor is in which tyre. Audi does this automatically but still not clear how.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

How the TPMS ECU know the position of each sensor?



https://www.subaruoutback.org/attachments/an532-tpms-wheel-location-introduction-and-main-concepts-pdf.492811/


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

^ Very illuminating, thank you!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

interesting, now it's clear why the antenna position is irrelevant in determining each wheel position, and also why there is no difference in terms of system functionality between the antenna mounted in the factory position (rear left) and the retrofitted one (rear right, near the battery)

[TE="Mokorx, post: 9558247, member: 257785"]
How the TPMS ECU know the position of each sensor?



https://www.subaruoutback.org/attachments/an532-tpms-wheel-location-introduction-and-main-concepts-pdf.492811/


[/QUOTE]


----------



## mawetib (10 mo ago)

chelspeed said:


> I wondered how the car knew which sensor was in which tyre and assumed they needed to be paired with the antenna. But reading further that's why the antenna is in the far corner of the car. Right rear sensor is close, then left rear, then right front then left front. It uses distance to decide which sensor is where. Surprised at this because I assumed data would come from the sensor to the antenna but to know distance it needs to be two way comms.
> 
> I read elsewhere that there are two types of sensor, both 433MHz, but only one works. But your's are the same part no.
> 
> Lots of useful info here https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... tion-Guide



Thanks for sharing the helpful link..


----------



## daOEKL (10 mo ago)

Thanks a lot @Mokorx , this really helps a lot.
Clever solution..

And an update: I switched the position again and since then finally everything works as it should.
This is, how the antenna is finally orientated/aligned:










(No, only temporary for this picture ;-) )


----------



## merc_320 (4 mo ago)

kronox said:


> SOLVED
> 
> to fix this fault i had to update firmware to last version 1339 and then i had to flash a icon package, and now i can see TT picture with pressure and temperatura indications.


Where did you get the firmware and icon package? I am trying to get the car show up in the cluster


----------

